# I guess it doesn't make sense...........



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2003)

To have a YP ad, if one has a fulltime day job, teaches in the evenings, and not really there to answer the phone durring the day?

Thanks:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

Well if they listen to that message I have listened to a couple of times then they won't want to leave one.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well if they listen to that message I have listened to a couple of times then they won't want to leave one.:rofl: *



It ain't meant for goofs like you! 

Besides, that's my home number, and I don't have a YP ad anymore. Just going by what Rob Broad said about business ideas.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2003)

Besides, I'm sure you'll be happy to know that I will close my club at the end of the month, and go back to "Personal Trainning." 

My demise is beginning.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2003)

Given that most schools are evening businesses, it depends.

Having listened in on numerous inquiry calls, they all seem to fall into the same basics:
What do you offer
where are you
How much is it.
When are you open

Have at least 2 of the 4 on your answering machine, as well as your 'office hours'.  A 1-2 page website with the information and some charts or maps also can help. (Note: you dont need to spend a huge amount on a website, esp. in the start up phase. If you're paying more than a couple hundred bucks for your website the first year, you are either over paying, or over building.)


If you have a cell phone, make sure it is on when you are 'open'.  

Regarding the yellow pages ad.... a 1 liner is all you need initially.  2 lines IF! you have a website that looks sharp.  Save your $ and invest it in other advertising rather than a huge display ad in the YP.  Just make sure your listing is informative.

"Jacks martial arts academy" tells me less than "Eds Kenpo Karate", esp if I'm looking for kenpo.  Think keywords...quick scan for what I'm looking for, then, start calling randomly based on big ads, little ads, websites, then, 1 liners.  If I see my 'keyword', I usually start there.  "Jack" would hopefully have either a display ad listing what he teaches, or a website. Otherwise, I personally would probably not call.

:asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Besides, I'm sure you'll be happy to know that I will close my club at the end of the month, and go back to "Personal Trainning."
> 
> My demise is beginning. *


Please don't look upon "Personal Training" as a setback.  While solo training lacks some of the many advantages of training in a dojo/kwoon/studio, it can also be an impetus for growth.  I remember when financial setbacks forced me to limit my training to the Kenpocave (aka my basement), it allowed me to train in the "little things" which can enhance performance but are often overlooked in a group or even a private teaching session.  My solo training helped me to sharpen up smooth weight transfer when shifting from stance to stance, gave me time and reason to search out alternate applications to techniques and form movements, and firmed up my self disciple when it came to training (after all, if I didn't get on my case, who would?).  If you approach it as a challenge, it just might have a positive impact on your performance when you get back to teaching.   

Trying to avoid life's potholes, 
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *To have a YP ad, if one has a fulltime day job, teaches in the evenings, and not really there to answer the phone durring the day?*



Unless you're open 18 hours a day, it's likely that any prospect will call when you're not around, whether you have a yellow pages ad or not.

If you have an answering machine and caller id, then you'll get whoever calls.  The outgoing message should sound friendly and encourage the caller to leave a message so that they can get further information.  Don't leave too much there or they might not leave a message because it turned them off.  The goal of your answering machine message is to get them in a conversation with you at a later time.  Then, once in contact with them, your goal is to get them to come in and try the classes out.  Probably 90% of the people that call won't have a clue about the difference between styles and you won't be able to explain it to them.  Showing them is the best way.

I have a full-time day job and teach in the evenings and about half of my info calls come from the yellow pages.  The other half comes from the local newspaper where they also call during the day.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 8, 2003)

Ok, now how I really feel about it.  If I ran a business like them, and raised rates at the same rate that they remove the "Discount" you get with your 1st ad, I would have no students ... and I told them so.  Do they care?  HAH!

Now that I have that out of my system, I think you have to be in the Yellow Pages in the long run, if you are in a city and operating a commercial school.  Corpus qualifies as a city, and the only reason you have to be there is for legitimacy.  I am not sure that I get that much business from them, probably a little under 20% this year, but I cannot discount that familiarity, seeing my ad, combined with web presence and word of mouth, probably equals the most important thing I have going, i.e. LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION.  Now if I only would invest in a larger sign it would all be good.

When I was in Corpus a few years ago ... ok, closer to a decade ago, I gave you a call Ricardo, and we visited for a few minutes.  You probably don't remember it, but I had gotten your name out of the phone book.  If I knew to look, I bet others do also.

Rots-O-Ruk big guy.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Ok, now how I really feel about it.  If I ran a business like them, and raised rates at the same rate that they remove the "Discount" you get with your 1st ad, I would have no students ... and I told them so.  Do they care?  HAH!
> 
> Now that I have that out of my system, I think you have to be in the Yellow Pages in the long run, if you are in a city and operating a commercial school.  Corpus qualifies as a city, and the only reason you have to be there is for legitimacy.  I am not sure that I get that much business from them, probably a little under 20% this year, but I cannot discount that familiarity, seeing my ad, combined with web presence and word of mouth, probably equals the most important thing I have going, i.e. LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION.  Now if I only would invest in a larger sign it would all be good.
> ...



Yes, I remember quite well! Thanks for the info.:asian:


----------

